# A small part of My baby giant tegu's tail just dropped :(



## BobbyLau (Oct 3, 2016)

as i mentioned . my baby giant tegu (20~23cm) dropped just a little part of its tail (~5cm) because of my careless . I dropped a water bowl on its tail ( simply my careless (
So , i want to ask , will it regenerate its tail (almost same with its original tail ) ? because its still young .
 it really makes me heart-breaking .


----------



## ophidia (Oct 4, 2016)

It will regenerate, but it will likely be solid black and the scalation will be noticeably different than the original. Accidents happen, and your tegu will be fine .


----------

